

Rocket Map – Chrome extension to visualize geographic title on the page - kiosan
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/rocket-map/flnpifehdjkdpinkkcbjidfcallfbkim

======
kiosan
“Rocket Map” is a useful browser extension available for Chrome. The idea
behind it is simple - help to read articles with geographical titles by
placing those objects on map without leaving the page.

In the most of news there are mentions of city names and countries. It is good
if you have in mind whole world map and can easily imagine distances and
relative positions of mentioned objects. Most people can’t do this, we too.

There are solutions similar to our extension. Our advantage is that we allow
user to work with the article on the page and to aggregate geographical
objects on one map from this article. You will see the story from different
angle, on the map.

Install the extension and play with it. Hope you will like it!

